# Late Sat and Sunday Am



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Stuck between a rock n a hard place....want ta Christen the yak.possibly Sat Afternoon...Owl's creek?????but that's weather permittin

On Mom's Day(Sunday)I really want ta fish tha sands @ SB....But may look like a better Yak day....

So someone twist me arm....SAT or Sunday yak or surf or both.........


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

depending if i can get off at 3pm sat. i was going to give it a shot at oc


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

I think the smart $$ leads to Owl's creek.... GOOD LUCK in any event!!!!
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

we wuill be at crab creek in bout an hour


----------

